

Minecraft on DCPU-16 - cfontes
https://github.com/trevs231/0x10c-Files/blob/master/minecraft.dasm16

======
cfontes
There is also a video of it.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=u...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uViEhLNJ_8Y)

~~~
waterlesscloud
Steve looks a little cross.

------
eloisius
Okay, now I want to see a DCPU16 computer made in Minecraft.

~~~
olalonde
or 0x10c in DCPU16 ;)

~~~
Sapient
Its emulators all the way down...

------
mappum
This was written for DCPU-16 Studio, which doesn't comply with the spec. If
people ever want to use it ingame (or on all the other emulators), they would
have to mod the input and graphics.

~~~
flexd
Can it even comply with the spec? The spec has probably been altered by the
unofficial standards committee. This is all cool and neat, but it's getting
ridiculously out of hand. People are putting in a lot of hours to code
something for a game that does not exist yet, for a spec that's likely to
change. :/

------
pepijndevos
Would be amazing if someone could make it run in <http://0x10co.de/>

~~~
pyxy
<http://0x10co.de/azgfd>

it shows me picture but I can't move, may be it will work for you

